# Cute chicks



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Little 1 ish week old chicks we got to meet today,some hybrid breeds,were retuning to collect our 5 day old chicks,all set up and raring to go,they all looked just fab  coo away everyone,they were just adorable


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats  they are so cute when they are little. Mine are currently in the awkward feather faze.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad you finally got your chicks! Take lots of pics because they grow so fast. Even from morning to bedtime, you will notice little changes in them. Most importantly, have fun!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Awww thanks ladies,ours are currently waiting to hatch so they'll be very small and fuzzy,CUTE! We got to meet a few different age groups of chics,some were at the awkward feather stage and to me ,reminded me of teenagers finding there identity ,very cute,and some point of lay chickens ,white and brown hens,equally stunning,and bigger than I expected,I used to have chickens and they were quite petit ,I've plenty camera space,a note pad and some time off to get them settled in over the next few weeks,this is going to be a journey,ill keep you all up to date with there progress


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes! I say mine are in their teenage awkward stage!!


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

congrats on your cute chicks! I just got my first 4 day old chicks on tuesday and already I can see them growing. A teacher at the school I work at is hatching out some chicks and they should be hatching next wednesday so I am very tempted to add one more to my group, but am unsure if the others will pick on her. they will only be a week apart in age, so I think it should be ok. Does anyone have any thought about adding a single chick to a group that are a week older? I know I have a brinsea for heat for the chicks and will need to be raising it as they get bigger, but I think it still should be warm for the new chick.congratulations again on your cute chicks!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

This guy had varying ages in different areas of the garden etc so I'm sure 1 week apart will be ok,I can not wait to see what little personalities they adopt,the fully grown hens were stunning,really well looked after,pop some photos up,so we can see your cute chicks


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Yes ! *It is FUN to watch them grow* !!!

*Picture:











-ReTIRED-


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post my pictures. I put attachments and hope they will show up. They are pictures of my 4 chicks that arrived last tuesday. they are getting bigger and their wing feathers are more developed now. I will try to post newer photos if these work.


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

you're right about their personalities developing. my delaware is now the largest and is very confident. she hops on top of the brinsea warmer now and I have raised it one notch because they have grown that much just in a week! the salmon favorelle is the smallest. I told my daughter she has a napolean complex because she likes to stand on her toes and hold her wings out to the others to look bigger than she is and intimidate them. they just look at her as if to say "who are you kidding?" and go on about their business so she does the same thing to the next one. at the end of the day she squishes between two chicks so she looks like a sandwich and goes to sleep. I just love them more and more each day I see them because they really do have such personalities. My buff orpington seems to be the gentlest. I was surprised to see my delaware being the one that minds me picking her up the least. she seems more inquisative about me and keeps looking me all over while I hold her. My australorpe doesn't want anything to do with me and turns himself inside out trying to get me to put him down. the buff orpington will calmly sit in my hand and look at me and the little salmon favorelle will run like crazy to avoid me picking her up, but once she's there she doesn't mind it as much. I am hoping the more I handle them and they get used to me, the more they will not mind it. I think when they are old enough for me to give them treats, they will be more inclined to want me to hold them! In the meantime, I will enjoy sitting and watching them peep and get into mischief. How are your little ones doing? they sure make a mess don't they?


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Aww your wee fluff balls look sooo cute! My babies will be hatching today I think,when we collect them on Friday they'll be 5days old,isn't it amazing something so young can be so strong, there characters are just fab,there home is all set up in the conservatory ,heat lamp and food at the ready,husband will be putting our coop together soon,just so it's all ready,for the first outting,time passes so quickly in our house hold due to us always working,luckily for me I work from home so can keep a good eye on the family shenanigans  the breeder I have selected is very eccentric ,I like people like this,as I am a little that way,and of course chicks will take after mama


----------



## starbarn_chickens (May 13, 2013)

I got my chickens 2 days old! They are so adorable







here is a photo!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

2 days old and almost 5 weeks old!


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

all of your chicks are so adorable! It's hard to believe how much they change in just a few weeks! I'm excited and anxious all at the same time! I worry I might not do something right or not have something ready in time with them growing so fast, but my babies are all growing and looking very healthy. This is the beginning of week two for mine and some already have thier wing feathers and now tail feathers starting. Thank you for sharing your pictures. I really love to see how everyones girls are growing!


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

Hey,we got our chicks yesterday and decided to go for the 2 week old chicks,purely as its our first time ,there first nights sleep over,and they seem just fine,fresh water,food and bedding in,and there back under heat again,perfect wee bundles,I've got two JRT dogs and the female is protecting the chick box,is this normal? It's very cute


----------



## troub (Apr 27, 2013)

Keep an eye on them. Mine are two weeks now and my little delaware, penney the inquisative one, has been eyeing the top of the wall of the chicken corral I keep them in. She made her attempt at scaling the wall yesterday and came within inches. She was the one that jumped onto the edge of the box when they arrived as day old chicks and also the first one to hop onto the top of my brinsea chick warmer and now she is trying to move on to bigger and better things. Needless to say..........I have a screen on top now. I can only imagine she's thinking "shucks!"


----------



## chengdu (May 8, 2013)

I think mines will be doing this from next week,I have one whom is taller and more feistier than the others,she keeps looking out the window as if to say hey you! Haha,I'm thinking it may be time to get a bigger box before there is some escapees haha,cute !


----------

